# For Keemjay



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Dear Kim and DH 

This is to tell you that the IUI girls have had a secret collection for you.

We have all followed your journey and especially your adoption journey with all of its ups and downs.

We thought now that you are finally bringing "Littlie" home that we wanted to give you something to help you buy any essentials that you might/will need.

I am planning on buying you Mothercare vouchers but if you would prefer something else please let me know.

In the kitty we have £95 - and there are still a couple of people who want to add to it.

So there you go we kept it a secret - enjoy spending it!

This comes with lots of love from;

Struthie 
Donna Taylor 
Minkey 
Creaky 
Shazia 
Candy
Kelly Dallard 
Doods28 
Miss Jules 
MollyW 
Sair 
Jillypops 
JessP
Julie 
Starr 
Moomin05
Ajax 
Looby 
Erika

Here's to your new life with your precious daughter,with all our love from the IUI girls xxx

P.S 
If there is anyone I rudely forgot to PM its not too late to contribute


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*oh my god * i am sitting here with tears streaming down my face
THANKYOU SO MUCH!!!!! 
Thank you seems so inadequate..you guys are just the bestest buddies i could wish for..
I'm overwhelmed i really am, heartfelt and tearful thanks to each and everyone of you..We are blessed to have our fabulous Littlie at last, but I'm also truly blessed to have found you all on this journey      

Mothercare vouchers would be fab..we have a large one very near us and we still have quite a bit of stuff to buy in the coming days....and will continue to do so over the coming weeks i'm sure  theres a changing bag i really wanted but it felt extravagant but maybe now i'll have it and think of you all every time i change her stinky bum 

LOVE YOU ALL    

kj x now puffy eyed


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Aww Kim you are very welcome.

Will leave it a few more days (cheques need to clear)and then will get the vouchers posted off to you ok


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

You are sooooooo welcome and so deserving. Enjoy your new lives together.


             


Shazia xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey, Struthie, please add me to the list, have sent you a Paypal.

Kim - this is just the BEST news I've heard in years!!!!

You & DH are the most deserving couple I know - you will just be the best parents, we are all so very proud of you & your persistance & dedication to your little girl - WELL DONE!!!!!

Sending tons of love & a big squeeze to "littlie",
BIG MWAHS,
Jess xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj

Your welcome hun,you deserve it more than ever babe,glad it made you    It was all Struthies idea,she is a star  

One thing though   Im not quite sure we are all going to be happy that you associate us with POOH !!!!!!!  

ENJOY EVERY STINKY NAPPY HUN   

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Get the changing bag - you deserve it, I am so pleased that you long journey has finally brought you a wonderful little girl - it could not have happened to a more thoughtful or caring person.  You have always been so supportive of everyone on here (myself included!) despite the pain of what you have gone through.

Minkey x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I second that minkey,

KJ you were always there for me through my IUI cycles no matter what you had going on

I am so pleased your journey has had a happy ending

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So KJ what did you buy ?


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim hasn't had them yet Candy,I have ordered the vouchers over the phone as I have been doing so much overtime at work I haven't had chance to get into Watford.

Total is £130 - so Kim enjoy spending them xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

£130  I'm blown away! thank you SO much again  

i have a long list of stuff to get, everytime i've thought 'oh i could do with that' i've put it on the list...i'll let you know when i've been on my spending spree!

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Struthie.... oh exciting KJ, wish we could all come, PS I guess you have boots now but next also do size 3


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yup i found some in Adams in the end..not red though..very pink and flowery, but she does love them..unfortunately wants to wear them in the house when they're all muddy 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwwww bless her !!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

oh bless size 3 - makes megans feet seem massive - she is 3 1/2 almost a 4 !


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

vouchers have arrived 
very excited about my shopping spree 
very funny..i know struthie ordered them over the phone and quoted what to write in the card it says love from Vertility Friends  wonder what the person was imagining when they wrote that!

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

What a plum,I told him clearly what to write  

Enjoy Kim and we want to know what you buy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well i've been shopping today, but only managed to spend 1/2 the vouchers so far..i really want an umbrella buggy for little nippy outings, and for my mum as the phil and teds is a bit heavy and complicated for her, so i was going to get one with the vouchers but they didnt have the one i wanted  will pop back another day..

but i did get....

- a changing bag - the one i wanted..its fab and in a min i'm going to go and play and decide which pocket is going to hold which things 
heres a piccie http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000MDTY7U/ref=sr_11_1/026-2078881-2684465?ie=UTF8&mcb=core
- dummies! we were running short and i want to wean her onto the orthrodontic ones rather than the cherry ones as she keeps it in her mouth ALL night..i gave her a new one tonight and she handed it straight back to me after a couple of sucks and pointed to the dummy drawer to get a different one..cheeky thing..i deftly put the new one in the drawer and produced it again as if one of the old ones and she accepted it and has gone to sleep fine!!
- a fleecy sleepsuit she looks scrumptious in it tonight! http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000TQAVRC/sr=1-9/qid=1194293667/ref=sr_1_9/026-2078881-2684465?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44493031&mcb=core
- a cutlery set - we're always running out of forks which is her preferred utensil!
- a new beaker..only got one so be nice to have a spare
- some new soft spouts for her nighttime milk..someone gave us the avent bottle/cups but they had the old style spout which are rubbish..so got the better new style ones
- some jeans - just bog standard..boys ones actually!
- some glittery gluey stuff for making our xmas cards

i had such a lovely time..(so did Littlie actually, she was wooing the shop assistants with her chatting and singing ) was lovely thinking ooh i can spend and spend and get whatever i want and not worry...i nearly blew the rest on clothes when they didnt have the buggy but was sensible as she does have lots of stuff already  mostly donated from friends i must add, we really havent had to buy her much...
did get her feet measured too while we were there just in case i needed to get shoes  ...but she's still a diddy 3 1/2

so thank you thank you thank you ALL of you..such a lovely gift you gave us    

kj and littlie xx

/links


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ,

So glad you and littlie had fun spending the vouchers, I did laugh at the dummy draw - cheeky monkey asking fro another one   good result though that she took teh new one and went to bed.
The sleep suit looks scrummy  

Donna x x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - glad you had a fab time with your vouchers - love the stuff that you have bought with them - again laughed at the dummy drawer


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

How exciting, items sound fab x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sounds like you had fun Kim,I laughed at the dummy drawer too!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ
Sounds like you & littlie had a great shopping trip  
Everything you bought looks fab  Enjoy!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just to let you know i finished spending all my vouchers today  we went back after deciding to go for a slightly more expensive pushchair and pay the difference..only to find it was discounted - hurrah 
this is the one we got

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000M51G2Y/sr=1-4/qid=1195314061/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44346031&mcb=core

so thank you all so much once again   

kj x

/links


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh I like that!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Can we unsticky now please >?


----------

